

Ask HN: How would you rate this site? How can it be made better? - sw007

Hi guys,<p>I bank at Natwest.com (http://natwest.com) and have been playing with other bank websites - some good, some not so good. I just wondered, in relation to your bank, how good is this site?<p>thanks
======
codegeek
its not bad but content needs to be centered. right now, it looks pushed
towards left.

One site I like a lot for banking is <https://www.capitalone360.com>. Really
like their UI/UX.

~~~
spangborn
While my credit union also fails on this, I'm not a fan of drop-down menus for
navigation. The gold standard for UX/UI as far as banking is concerned is
Simple. <https://simple.com/>

~~~
codegeek
This website fails completely in IE8. In fact, it gives error saying not
supported and must use Google Chrome ? That could be fine for a new hotshot
HTML5 app but if you are a bank, you better work with IE.

~~~
spangborn
IE8 is at least a version behind, if not two when you consider Windows 8.

------
ceeK
Seems same as my bank (<http://www.lloydstsb.com/>), why don't these websites
centre?

~~~
spangborn
Probably just for historical reasons. The size of the layout is small enough
to fit on a 1024x768 display. When that was the primary resolution targeted by
web developers, they tried to cram everything into the top left corner, as
this does.

FWIW, my credit union's website isn't too bad. They've started to redesign and
use newer web technologies and approaches. <https://www.americafirst.com/>

------
ronaldsvilcins
center, center, center...

